# Choctawhatchee River Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Well the river finally got down to where it needed to be and I hit a few spots Ive fished over the past 15 years. Got the limit in about 5 hours before the storm came in yesterday...no real bigones but definately good eating size.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine mess of fish right there. I caught my first fish on the Choctawhatchee. It was a bluegill and we were fishing in between the hwy 90 bridge and the I-10 bridge.

Have you ever walked back into the swamp and fished Spring Branch ?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

That right-there is Beautiful!!!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah Geronimo Ive got poison right now from dragging my brothers aluminum boat over some trees that had fell in the path going in there.....Ive caught them in there till you couldnt close the box....its been a few years ago..usually the beavers have it damned up but this time they didnt and it was real low and didnt even get a bite. It was a few days before I caught this mess of fish.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to park at the Sasinets (spelling ?) and walk back in there and fish off of the beaver dam. Man those days were wonderful. We would come out with a stringer full of bass,bream and my favorite freshwater fish, jackfish.

We would also fish a slough or lake called buckhead I believe. It sure brings back memories.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the report i fish down river a little around club 81 to bruce in that area haven't been able to go out and fish myself as of yet


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy smokes save some for the rest of us :bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice job!!! Those are some good looking fish!!!!!


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

That's a FAT sun bream on this end of the table! Very nice!:clap


----------

